# Mesmerize on PagePlus with 3g?



## skuly

I have my Mes on PagePlus but i can't get 3g to work (1x would come on randomly for a second but wasn't usable), i tried editing M ip and PPP settings in QPST but they reverted back to USCC settings after the reboot.

So i decided to flash AOKP for fascinate onto my mes hoping it would make it connect to verison, all it did was change the useless 1x icon into 3g icon.

So now i am thinking about using stock fascinate GB files for odin to try to turn my mes into a stock fascinate.

Has anyone got 3g working on Pageplus on a mesmerize?

I am assume even if i odin my mes with fascinate stock gb files and the phone won't boot i could just odin back using my stock mes files.


----------



## Magickly

Which modem are you using?
I have been using a cellsouth showcase on pageplus for over a year with full 3G & everything else perfect.

I highly recommend flashing a full verizon stock rom on your mez, next find a cdma phone with clear esn & swap it onto your
PP account to replace the mez, then swap your mez back onto the account.
This has fixed my 3G (mms & other issues) many times.
PagePlus now has online chat assist on their website, so it'll only take you 10 painless minutes or less
You can even use a nonfunctional phone for the swap, as you don't even need to turn it on/activate or actually use it, you really
only need a meid number with a clear esn.

Originally, I was afraid to flash a full vzw stock rom/modem, so I flashed the ec01 modem which was hacked for a mesmerize
& used CDMA workshop to load vzw prl & @vzw3g.com settings. I think I used whiterabbit.org files at some point. Then flashed
VZW froyo stock rom. After that, I discovered TSM roms which have great tools that allow you to change many system settings
without needing QPST or CDMA.

Fast forward to 6 months ago, I was stuck in bootloop & was forced to finally flash a new modem, so I successfully flashed stock EH03
vzw GB rom/modem & no problems! Then successfully tried a few custom GB roms & ultimately a couple of weeks ago, I flashed ICS AOKP Build 37 

Whenever you have funky 3g service with pageplus, try the esn swap trick
This trick has fixed many connection & post-flash issues for me.

Have hope, you can get there!
PM or email if you need


----------



## skuly

I originally had it on EH09 so i then tried EH03 then EI20 and i might of just left it on EI20 since there didn't seem to be any difference. I gave my GF the phone so im not even sure which modem i left on it, i would assume i left EH03 on it since i think EH09 and EI20 where for the mez.

I used QPST to flash the Pageplus prl and write the mdn and min #, i found a guide how to write [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]@vzw3g.com settings in MIP and PPP sections of QPST but after a reboot all that info went back to uscc settings.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]And if i edit APNs in the phone to verizon it make no differance. And with AOKP for fascinate APN was for verizon so i didn't do any APN editing.[/background]

I still haven't gotten around to flashing stock VZW rom onto it but i will hopefully tomorrow or the day after. And i guess i'll change the modem to EH03 if it's not already.

Edit: I am also thinking of trying [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Qxdm to change [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PPP settings[/background]


----------



## skuly

Ok i figured it out.

Hopefully this helps someone else...

I flashed verizon stock rom but i really doubt that had anything to do with it.

What i think really solved my problem was Qxdm and that i remembered samsung phones have a password that i think was preventing my ppp config and m.ip settings in qpst from sticking..

in qxdm i used the command "spc ######" then i used "password 2010031619780721". then i think the phone was unlocked for writing to ppp and m.ip in qpst because before my changes wouldn't stick. so yeah i wrote the settings into qpst and had 3g.


----------



## wirelessdimensionsnc

I am looking for a tutorial on flashing the mesmerize to page plus. Is there a full "how to" on this subject?


----------



## skuly

there are a lot of guides on flashing phones to pageplus, the problem i had was the ppp/m.ip changes i would make wouldn't stick, it seems for the mesmerize you need to use qxdm to tell the phone the password to unlock it, using the spc/msl didn't make the ppp/m.ip settings stick but using the password to unlock the phone worked.

there is an app on the market i've used on multiple phones that tells you your spc/msl (you need the spc for qpst), there are a few of them it's usually the second or third one i install off market that works.

All you need to flash the mesmerize is.

Usb drivers
your 6 digit spc code for qpst
Qpst
qxdm

pageplus prl and ppp/m.ip settings to get 3g working


----------



## jt1134

Fwiw I activated my fascinate on page plus without any monkeying around at all. Could probably just flash Verizon firmware + modem and be done with it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

